# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Endless list of Dream Ideas

## Tradl3s

Don't go by number, just do "-" in front instead of 1. 2. 3. 4....
i Want to see a huge list of ideas  ::D: 
i'll start:
-Destroy a place you hate
-use FUS RO DAH from skyrim
-Re-visit non-lucid dreams you have had
-Kill the people you hate in different ways  ::sniper::   ::lolxtreme:: 
 :Comedy Gold: 

Keep Going!!

----------


## Kruse

There's already a thread or two like these. Does it matter if you put 1,2,3,4 or - in front of the ideas?

----------


## fennecgirl

http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/1000-t...-dream-104556/

----------


## Jkniager

-find a dream character
-sit down with them
-talk about life over a nice cup of tea

----------


## soulfulcreature

> Re-visit non-lucid dreams you have had



Epic idea!

Mine would be:

- Learn how to sing
- Improve sports skills
- Learn how to draw/paint
- Find some ideas for films
- Learn some fighting techniques/self defence techniques

----------


## Tradl3s

-visit a video game world
-terrorize your own house
-terrorize your neighborhood
Keep Going

----------


## conard

-go to the moon                                                                                                                                                           -blow up the moon                                                                                                                                                                   -get arrested by aliens                                                                                                                                                     -make someone appear in front of you "did that in my second lucid dream"                                                                             -fight a 50ft giant with a stick                                                                                                                                        -fight against 5000 people and win                                                                                                                                  -recruit 5000 people and fight anything you want                                                                                                          -recreate hl2                                                                                                                                                           -recreate halo 4                                                                                                                                                       -throw 20 ft eggs at DC's and watch there reaction              -kick dc's in there nuts and watch there reaction                                                                                         -board an alien ship and blow it up with your mind and survive                                                                                           -be an airbender                                                                                                                                                       -create portals with your hand or a portal gun "or your mind"                                                                                                   -have more lucid dreams                                                                                                                                            -have a 5 hour lucid dream                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    -and last for the day have sex with a girl                                                                                                                        KEEP THE IDEAS COMING

----------

